# Hymer 644 on ebay



## 129366 (Nov 8, 2009)

Has anyone been to see the 644 that is for sale on ebay in Sheffield?
If so is there any information you could pass on.
many thanks


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Do you have the link?


----------



## 129366 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Here is the link*

Shortcut to: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170414054487&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Looks good - they are like old warriors that age - good for over here with RHD and quite unusual. Layout good but I am biased.

Are you not able to go have a look at it yourself?

Tis good price too.

Just my thoughts.

Greenie :lol:


----------



## 129366 (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for comments, in Bournemouth at present & just had minor op so unable to travel. I know his reserve is £12.5K though.
large interest in it suggests it is a good buy especially with low mileage


----------

